# Kids Clubs in Dubai



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

My family and I are in the process of finalising our move to Dubai and we currently plan to home school the children for the first little while but the one concern we have is with getting the kids to meet people and make friends when not at school. Are there any kids groups that are not linked to the schools that we could get them involved with when we arrive. I guess I'm thinking about things like tennis, swimming, soccer, drama or scouts.

Please don't respond with debates regarding home schooling as really not the point of this thread. I will assure all those who read this that we are sensible grown ups and capable of making those sorts of decisions with the kids best interests in mind. Believe me this is a VERY carefully considered option.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Homeschooling is great with the right parents and system to follow.

I am not involved in this with Dubai, but look for a homeschooling community. I am sure many expats have considered this and a group probably exists. These groups tend to get together weekly for group events, learning trips, etc....with parents sharing the organization weekly.


----------



## messyhands (May 3, 2011)

Hi there - you will also find groups within the community that you decide to reside in. For instance, if you live within the Greens/Springs/Meadows then your kids can go for various activities to the Hayya clubs that are within the community and also attend activities (swimming, tennis) that are held at the schools housed within the community but are not limited to the kids who attend these schools. You could also look up timeoutdubai online and look up the listings in the kids section.


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

i dont want to say anything about homeschooling because i am not an expert. but if you ll allow me i can tell you what happened to a friend of mine.
they moved to dubai, the housing had to be in sharja, and the school fees were too expensefs, the mom homeschooled ther daughters, and less than a year after that they were back in the states because the girls had NO social life...
i think you are doing the good thing looking for activities. i know that you can enroll the children in extra scholar activities within some schools. 
check this website Libra i dont know if they are good or not, but they are the one providing the extra scholar axctivities in my sons school. good luck with all that

@ moderators: i wasnt sure for the link, is it ok if i have no interest in posting a link? if not, sorry, i ll edit it!
thank you


----------



## pinayblues (Apr 21, 2011)

You can enrol them to the Arsenal soccer school.


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks guys some great ideas


----------

